# How to stop snagging on reefs?



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Yesterday was a rare reef fishing session for me. I threw out my chosen sp on 1/4oz jigs and snagged often, losing the rig. In the end I got a very satisfying fish. I know you have to be where the fish are, but am wondering if there is a better way.

Should I have used less weight? (Had no trouble getting the plastic down)
Is there a reef friendly rig?

What do you seasoned snapper fishers do?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Snappering with bait we used a paternoster rig Dave, and I feel you could do the same using an unweighted SP in place of bait, virtually just drop shotting.

Where weight was concerned minimum is best offshore and rockhopping as well, both enviroments are good tackle collectors


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Off Eden on my Dads boat we use a paternoster rig with sinker rigged on mono half the weight of the main line, if we snag bad we pull till sinker snaps off, reel in remainding rig and tie another snapper sinker and throw over ( Can go through a few big sinkers though ).

Maybe a smaller jighead but even then a reef is a reef no matter how long it takes to get down.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Peril

can only agree with the other chaps - drop shotting is a way to go. Ive been experimenting recently alot with this technique and it suits drift fishing in a yak perfectly, especially on snapper. Ive been nailing alot of snapper like this on the gulp worms, aswell as a twitching nipper. These are all small and light lures - but I have also been presenting 12'' plastic stick baits, and shads at depth with no major snagging; although yet to nail a monster with such a large lure.

Its a very easy rig to tie - you need a pallomar knot - just google it. The weight end should just be a loop in order for you to change weights quickly, by wrapping them over as opposed to re-tieing. You need to use as little weight as you can to get it down there and for you to drift without it coming off the bottom. A smooth edged weight is good so it tumbles and creates some action on the lure - it also snags less.

The lure needs to have some of its own action, longish or wiggly tail has worked for me - but experiment - just make sure it clears from the main line and test it next to the yak before sending it down. Make sure your trace is of pretty good quality - low vis material. You can make the sinker loop from much lighter line so that if you do snag you can break off without loosing the lot.

For snapper they seem to inhale sometimes on the drop - therefore this technique seems to work well on a bait runner or overhead/baitcaster outfit, so the gearing is off and in freespool but the spool tightening knob is done up (not the drag knob). So the fish can pull on the lure without feeling much tension and pull some line out - give it some more line and a few seconds then strike - ie turn of handle to put into gear. This also can help if you do snag up so you dont get dragged down with the sinker.

Once set up its quite a no brainer and low maintenence - kind of like trolling - but on a drift.

When I have three rods out - one is always a drop shot - its in my forward scotty as its quite visual - and its always (nearly) getting hit by fish. If I'm feeling lazy I just pop on the drop shot and drift and chillout and wait till I hit a patch of interested takers

Give it a go - you wont be dissapointed - pm me if you need any more info

Wopfish


----------



## bombora (Mar 8, 2006)

Hiya Peril, I prefer jighead rigged plastics _ or bucktail jigs _ for shallow reef fishing while drop shots are often used for deeper water. Guess you weren't fishing any great depth as you were close inshore. Noticed in your pic (congrats on the red! magic!) you were using a round jig head. I reckon round jig heads, like round sinkers, snag more than some other shapes. I like a bullet head, American darter head or minnow head for reefy areas. I also like a jighead with the eye on the "nose" of the jighead rather than on top like the Squidgy roundheads. Heads with these eyes on the nose so to speak also collect far less weed. Also reckon if you had no hassles getting down with 1/4oz head you could have gone to 1/6th or 1/8th. Also wondering if you where casting across wind or down/into wind as across wind can have line dragging down and across the reef, snagging up. One other thing, quite a few snapper on plastics gurus say you don't need to get too close to the bottom and have been scoring with midwater presentations (with added bonus of far fewer Sgt Bakers etc)
Just my 2cents. Two weeks and I am clear to paddle, yeha!!!


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Some good feedback guys - thanks. Will try a few and report back.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I didn't snag up once today at Long Reef. Don't know if it was snagfree ground or the lighter weight (1/6oz) and different jighead (Nitro bullet head) made the difference. Thanks to all those who offered suggestions.

BTW, it was just as well that I didn't snag as I'd left my leader at home


----------

